# Healing and Wellbeing > General Health >  >  At what age did you stop seeing a pediatrician?

## Total Eclipse

At what age did you stop seeing a pediatrician and started seeing a family or general doctor? Was it hard to make the switch (if you had the same doctor for your whole life) or where you comfortable getting to know another doctor..?

----------


## Keddy

I stopped seeing a pediatrician when I was nineteen. It was very difficult for me to make the switch because I hate change and because new situations give me so much anxiety. But I really do like the doctor I have now, I am more comfortable with female doctors for some reason and the one I have now is very kind and thorough. Her nurses are wonderful too. Her entire practice has been great with understanding that I have anxiety and hypochondria and not judging me for freaking out about tiny little symptoms of everything. I always get answers from them and they are very patient with my hypochondria which I am grateful for, because I go waaaaay over the top with medical things I am anxious about.

----------


## SmileyFace

I think I stopped when I was 15 or 16. Started mainly seeing a urologist. Rarely had to go see the family doc until a few years later.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

I don't remember seeing a pediatrician before, so likely very young. I was rarely sick as a kid so there wasn't a need- health problems only started in my young adult years. The only two doctors I remember seeing extremely occasionally (from the age of 5 onwards) are family practitioners. One is now retired and the other is still my GP.

----------


## Chantellabella

21 when I got married and moved to a new city

----------


## enfield

when i was around 14 was the last time. haven't seen a doctor since (im 21) and don't want to (scared of needles and im pretty sure they're going to want to get me up to date on some vaccinations, no thanks).

----------


## L

I always remember seeing the same doctor, who is still family doc. My college doc. Is a creep.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Never really had a "family doctor" at any age. Moved around too much, I guess.

----------


## Kesky

i had 4 or 5 different doctors before the age of 18 so switching wasn't too difficult. 

oh, i just remembered, my first doctor until the age of around 6 was Doctor Kay. It's true.  ::):

----------


## Total Eclipse

> i had 4 or 5 different doctors before the age of 18 so switching wasn't too difficult. 
> 
> *oh, i just remembered, my first doctor until the age of around 6 was Doctor Kay*. It's true.



 ::D: 

-------

Hrmm, my doctor see's patients up to the age of 21. I will be 21 this year. It's very hard for me to think of getting another doctor. He was my mothers doctor when she was born, and I've had him all my life. I feel possibly the most comfortable with him then anyone of my specialists I see. The thought of switching doctors seems scary. It took me 6 years to work up the courage to speak to him about anxiety issues... I can't wait that long to trust another doctor  :Ninja:  But on the other hand I know I will ._.

----------


## Rawr

I think I was 11. This forum makes me feel better cause I was always teased about being too old for one even at 11.

----------


## Antidote

Never? Normally you only see GPs here unless something's wrong in which case you get referred to a specialist. Some Gps like to work with children in particular but they'll see anyone. If I did ever have a pediatrician the visits probably stopped before age 5 because I have no memory of one.

I found a booklet which logged my weight and immunisations on certain dates, from when I was a toddler, and asked my mum about it. But from memory she said that was from when she'd take me to something like a nurse practitioner specialising in pediatrics to make sure I was developing normally.

----------


## lethargic nomad

I don't remember.  I've always been pretty healthy.  Only had to go to the doctor for very minor things and not very often.  

Somehow I've been able to live without health insurance for 20 years.

----------


## Member11

> Never? Normally you only see GPs here unless something's wrong in which case you get referred to a specialist. Some Gps like to work with children in particular but they'll see anyone. If I did ever have a pediatrician the visits probably stopped before age 5 because I have no memory of one.
> 
> I found a booklet which logged my weight and immunisations on certain dates, from when I was a toddler, and asked my mum about it. But from memory she said that was from when she'd take me to something like a nurse practitioner specialising in pediatrics to make sure I was developing normally.



Same, I don't think Australia has pediatricians outside of the hospital.

----------


## HoldTheSea

I saw a pediatrician until I was 21 and out of college. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think that's the norm here in the US. I think pediatricians will see you until you've graduated from school. Then they expect you to see an "adult" GP.

----------


## Otherside

Don't really have them over here. You just have GP's. Pretty much see them for everything really, unless you get something serious that means ou need to be reffered. 

So I've been seeing the same old GP since I was a kid. She's good at her job. Lucky really, considering that there's one working at my doctors surgery who seems to be afraid of ill people and tries to stay as far away as possible (and why would you become a doctor if that was your problem?)

----------


## PinkButterfly

I didn't ever see one as a child maybe at birth but that was it then when I got pregnant and had my son at age 18 I started seeing doctors and dentist but my childhood was just bad so no docs unless I had something wrong I did see a family doc once .

----------


## Total Eclipse

> I saw a pediatrician until I was 21 and out of college. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think that's the norm here in the US. I think pediatricians will see you until you've graduated from school. Then they expect you to see an "adult" GP.



Yes, it's 18-21 in the United States. I'm 23 and still see a ped (not my one I had from birth as he retired.. but one from the clinic he used to own). And they told me a few days ago, they where perfectly okay with me being a patient still.

----------


## Wishie

17 years old

----------


## whisperingzombking

Always had the same doctor, unless we moved.  Not sure how else it works other than in Britain.  The entire family tend to be given a GP, we don't get to choose,  when we move into an area. 
The doctor we had growing up ( who we rarely saw, even though it's free) retired a few years ago. 
I guess the GP s here will see all ages from new born to over 100 years old.

----------


## Cassie

I honestly don?t remember having a pediatrician doctor 

I remember a kids dentist office a kids psych doc and neurologist other then that I don?t remember a doctor? I remember urgent cares and shots but no memory of who I ever saw 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kimbra

I don't recall ever seeing an pediatrician was always a family doctor.

----------

